# First sit first coyote



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I sat down about 730 after cleaning the mouse infestation out of my box blind and about 830 this guy comes strolling in looking for some food. I put a red hot bolt from my xbow through the right side chest and out the ribcage and buried the broadhead in a tree. Needless to say I seen no deer. I got pics of three coyotes eating pears and apples i put out for the deer i didn't know they eat fruit anyway 1 less now.
Matt


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. How far did he run after you shot him?


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

About 50 yards was hard to see with all the green still coming. Left a nice blood trail though


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Matt63 said:


> About 50 yards was hard to see with all the green still coming. Left a nice blood trail though


Good job. Male or female? Only good coyote is a dead one.One year I shot and killed 5. Way to go!

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

It was a male


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like a young one but glad you trimmed the population down one, way too many. Interesting to learn they eat fruit too! Learned something new.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...they eat fruit for sure. Have killed two out of the yard. One eating apples...the other eating persimmons.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good job, Matt. I'm infested with them here in far eastern Mahong county. I live between 2 old lime stone quarries that have been down since i was a kid. One of them abutts the property that i hunt. In 15 years, our turkey population has dropped dramaticly. I believe they are staying in this quarry.
I bought some calls and such as well as a .17 Rem to try to kill some. Gonna start as soon as deer season is over.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I did not know they ate fruit, either. Interesting.......


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Skip the calls and just bait them in. Stake your bait down in December where you can see it from a window of the house. Put a motion detector transmitter on the bait. Put the reciever in the house. When the motion detctor goes off, crack the window open and shoot the coyote. You will have action on and off all winter long.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Was just shooting at a buddys house that baits them as well. He has 300acres of prime hunting that the yote population has increased over the last few years at an alarming rate. Besides trapping, He'll take a road kill carcass and hang it from boat winch cables that's attached to trees strategically placed throughout his property. He has hunting boxes built about 100-300yds from the bait stations. When he wants to hunt them he'll sneak out early p.m. a couple hrs before dark or a.m. a couple hrs before daylight and lower the carcass just off the ground. Then walks to his hunting box. 
Says he kills many a yote using this method.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Muddy said:


> Skip the calls and just bait them in. Stake your bait down in December where you can see it from a window of the house. Put a motion detector transmitter on the bait. Put the reciever in the house. When the motion detctor goes off, crack the window open and shoot the coyote. You will have action on and off all winter long.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

There's a guy on here who was snaring the hell out of them last year...he got a ton...I forget who he was.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Coyotes have a very diverse diet. They eat a lot of fruit and also berries of all kinds.

Matt - I too took a young make coyote my first sit this year diwn in Wayne National Perry county. This time of year mating pairs chase off the young of the prior litter. Rarely is a male allowed to hang around and most often they are the first to be chased off. Bitch pups are later to be chased off and some times the mating pair allows the bitch pups to stay with them through this mating season. If you see a family this time of year sharing a den it is surely the mating pair and bitch pups from last year.

These cast out males are left to find all their own food and must trav to locate territory. A large majority of deer bow hunter shot coyotes through end of year are these young males. I've killed a dumptruck load with my bow since the late 90's and all but a few were tgese young displaced males.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Well guys, discovered today that i need a 23A 12V battery for my call remote. Will be head'n out in the early A.M. to try to find this battery. I have a Primos "Dog Catcher" call that sounds great. If i can find this strange little battery, i sould be after them by noon.

The soluner calender says 12:04 - 2:04 major + 5: 56 - 6:56 pm minor. If the battery is located, i'll







be out there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Well guys, discovered today that i need a 23A 12V battery for my call remote. Will be head'n out in the early A.M. to try to find this battery. I have a Primos "Dog Catcher" call that sounds great. If i can find this strange little battery, i sould be after them by noon.
> 
> The soluner calender says 12:04 - 2:04 major + 5: 56 - 6:56 pm minor. If the battery is located, i'll
> View attachment 280387
> be out there.


Wally World,Lowes or Menards should have them.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Not %100 sure but you might want to check the regs before you use roadkill deer to bait coyotes. I'm thinking I heard that it isn't permitted in ohio. Whether that's just when trapping or when shooting I'm not sure either. As far as I'm concerned, any effective method ought to be legal. My one trail cam this year has more, yotes, Bobcats, and fox than pictures of deer on it. Really starting to worry about the turkey population.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pretty sure it’s just for trapping you can’t bait.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My son has camaras up on our hill and very few deer pics as well. Coyotes are there in seveal pic as well as grey fox. He usually has his buck by now, but hasn't had a shot yet.

Thanks for advise, FW. Will look today til i find them.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

meisty66 said:


> Not %100 sure but you might want to check the regs before you use roadkill deer to bait coyotes. I'm thinking I heard that it isn't permitted in ohio. Whether that's just when trapping or when shooting I'm not sure either. As far as I'm concerned, any effective method ought to be legal. My one trail cam this year has more, yotes, Bobcats, and fox than pictures of deer on it. Really starting to worry about the turkey population.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You can legally shoot coyotes over bait any time of day and by any method.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Muddy said:


> You can legally shoot coyotes over bait any time of day and by any method.


Ok I wasnt sure. Maybe it's just trapping.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Wally World,Lowes or Menards should have them.


You got it, FW, Wally World. 2 for $4.00 + change.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You still have the issue of possession of an un tagged deer, and if you are getting fox pics you don't have that many coyotes.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You can get a carcass tag for road killed deer, then you are 100% legal. Coyote and red fox can definately co-habitat given the right cover. We have a lot of both around our house due to the quality of cover. Fox like smaller pieces of cubed up meat. I sprinkle a couple handfulls of cubed up meat on the bait once in awhile for the foxes.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not an expert but in my experience hunting a lot of high density coyote areas - if there is a dense coyote population the red fox will all but disappear. Coyotes kill fox. Grey Fox tend to co-exist better in areas with very high coyote populations. I believe it is because Grey fox are climbers and escape coyotes via this method. Whereas Red Fox are not known to be climbers.

Whatever the reason I have seen this hold true as coyotes boomed during the 90's. they are hard on fox period....well hard on most critters when dense!!!


----------

